# Nike Hammer - It's Here & It's Huge!!!!&#3



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well what can I say about this watch other than it's big, big, big, big ,big?!?!

At 42mm across the bezel (stainless steel) it's no bigger than, say, my Seiko 6309 but the trouble is the strap is also a similar width so the watch just looks humungous when worn - well it does on my scrawny wrist anyway









Build quality seems excellent & the display is superb. When the mode button is pressed (bottom left) the next function appears & what it is scrolls up. The next function from normal time is the chronograph (stopwatch) & the word chrono briefly appears before disappearing to show the current time -so that you can still tell the time while the stopwatch is running. Other functions include a couple of alarms, a second time zone, the day and date (permanently displayed in normal time mode) & an interval trainer. This last function has two settings hard & easy - not sure what it does but I think it involves the watch making a series of beeps which you have to keep time to whilst exercising, in the hard setting the beeps would be faster than in the easy setting, you can set the time you want the beeps to last for i.e. 30mins of fast sit-ups or some such torture









One other point of note is that the allen headed screws in the corner of the bezel aren't decorative. They hold the digital part of the watch onto the strap part of the watch - undoing them releases the two parts & allows battery changes to be made & new/alternative colour straps to be fitted.

So do I like the watch? The short answer is yes & no, but mostly no! I love the display, green blocky numbers on a black background, to my eyes it looks very, very cool indeed. But the sheer size of the strap puts me off the watch completely. If the watch were more conventionally styled (with a large watch head but, say, a much narrower 22mm strap) then I'd probably love the thing. I'm happy to say that I paid nowhere near the Â£99 that I've seen these watches advertised for. I got it for a good price - I now wonder if the previous owner was put off by the size as well







?

Looks like I've got a new alarm clock & my hunt for a cool looking purely digital watch continues. Anyone got a Casio G-Shock DW5600B they don't want???????

I did take some pictures of the watch this morning but they didn't turn out very well. Therefore I've half-inched this piccie from t'internet - apologies to the original photographer.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Looks like I've got a new alarm clock & my hunt for a cool looking purely digital watch continues.


Me too Paulus.







Can't seem to find what I'm after, so the Nike I got from Roy didn't last long....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> So do I like the watch? The short answer is yes & no, but mostly no!
> 
> Looks like I've got a new alarm clock & my hunt for a cool looking purely digital watch continues. Anyone got a Casio G-Shock DW5600B they don't want???????


I am sure you will sell it easily Paul, it is certainly impressive









I like the Casio DW5600B it's similar to my ancient DW290T, I love the case style but the display is not great (even with a new battery) the DW5600B display is superb.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeezuzzz Wept....well he would if that fell on his foot!

It has a brutish charm about it.....almost stunning really, in a Klingon Officers watch sort of way!







I do like the fact (and the functional design) that those screws hold the strap on and are not just for show. If I had the guts, I'd wear it......maybe....might....mmmm....dunno









There's not doubt at all it'll be readable in any conditions I think, you might even have to step back a bit









Whats the wieght Paul?

Best regard sDavid

ps...any chance of a pic alongside an RLT for scale?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > So do I like the watch? The short answer is yes & no, but mostly no!
> ...


Nice watch that Mark - I think I may be on the cusp sorting out a deal for the Nike already (I hope so). Which must make it something of a record for me in terms of the speed of this particular watch turnaround (beaten possibly by the yellow Orient I bought off Roy a few months back, which I really didn't like, & sent back the following day!).

A lot of the modern G-Shocks seem to be far too big to me. I owned an ana/digital G-Shock for a couple of years (I sold it recently on the sales forum) & whilst it was a nice well built watch, it was also another bloody great huge thing. Light to wear but very thick, wide & long







- the new owner loves it though so maybe it's just me







The DW5600B, despite being a new & modern watch, seems to be a G-Shock that's sensible in size, with the retro old style 80's looks that I like, but with the cool negative display that I like so much as well. Here's hoping the deal works out


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it looks great Paul









No watch can be too big for me









I bought some new Nikes yesterday too!!









'72 Cortez deluxe Very Old Skool hip hop styleee 

I feel like bustin moves in them


















( internet pic)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think it looks great Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya wot?









I don`t know, the youth of today, no idea how to speak English


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't have an RLT Boxbrownie so can't compare the two. It's not that heavy (just big!) to be honest because most of it's made from polyurethane. I should have weighed it really but never got round to it & I can't weigh it now as it's all boxed up ready to be posted to its new owner tomorrow. This is a trade so I'll be getting something cool, funky & digital in exchange
















The Nike's a fine well made watch - just not for me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I don't have an RLT Boxbrownie so can't compare the two. It's not that heavy (just big!) to be honest because most of it's made from polyurethane. I should have weighed it really but never got round to it & I can't weigh it now as it's all boxed up ready to be posted to its new owner tomorrow. This is a trade so I'll be getting something cool, funky & digital in exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you traded it then...........

What's the replacement?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an RLT Boxbrownie so can't compare the two. It's not that heavy (just big!) to be honest because most of it's made from polyurethane. I should have weighed it really but never got round to it & I can't weigh it now as it's all boxed up ready to be posted to its new owner tomorrow. This is a trade so I'll be getting something cool, funky & digital in exchange
> ...


Wait & see Mr Impatient























Here's a another pic or two showing the side profile & back of the watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Impatient? Bleedin' cheek









Good job that sold actually. I may have bought it. I'm struggling as it is to raise funds.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think it looks great Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pair of fancy plimsoles to me! TURN THAT WIRELESS DOWN!!!!

Regards David (grunpy old man)


----------

